# Nikon D50 Memory Cards



## dylan.shantel (Jan 27, 2011)

hey all newbie here, ok i have a Nikon D50 and i bought a couple new memory cards for it, when to put them in but they are not formatted to the camera, its weird because when i first got it i chucked a couple old ones in it and they worked perfect?


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry, i don't understand. Can't you just format the new cards in the camera?


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 27, 2011)

Use the format setting in the D50's menu to reformat the cards.


----------



## dylan.shantel (Jan 28, 2011)

tried that and they still wont work, im using the same brand as the old ones aswell


----------



## KmH (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd bet the cards have to much memory capacity for the D50 to handle.

How much memory was each of the old cards, and how much memory is each new card?


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 28, 2011)

of course. Very logical answer!


----------



## thomas30 (Feb 3, 2011)

Try to format it in another camera and use it in Nikon D50 camera. If you are unable to use it in Nikon D50 then the card might be incompatible with your camera.

You can go through the manual of camera.


----------



## Dao (Feb 3, 2011)

Did you buy the SDHC cards instead of SD cards?


----------



## KmH (Feb 3, 2011)

Word. &#8593;


----------

